# rating retaliation by pax proof 1* they 1*



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

so pax csn see what you rate immediately
even if you 5* everyone
and rerate later (if they were bad pax)
and i always send uber the reason
rude etc
they get an email from uber saying blah blah reported issue and reminding them of "community guidelines ) etc
at 11:16 pm
i sent the request to uber
change my rating for a paxhole.(from last night)
scumbag rider two minutes later !!poof!!
one starred [email protected]:18

from now
on im rating 5*
to protect my own account
if y'all have any troublesome pax you csn always send a "report" but leave the rating
some of the pax are vindictive.
uber will take your side
if you report them first .
watch your own back
uber will reset customers rating anyway


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I tried this the other night. Rated a guy a 3. Got a 3 immediately. Few hours later. Rated a 3. Boom. Got a 3. I just 5 star them. They have more control. Uber doesn't care about their rating, only yours.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

SaintCl89 said:


> I tried this the other night. Rated a guy a 3. Got a 3 immediately. Few hours later. Rated a 3. Boom. Got a 3. I just 5 star them. They have more control. Uber doesn't care about their rating, only yours.


thank you
i knew i wasnt imagining this crap
i agree 5 star everyone
uber could kick you at anytime if the pax holes complain

until the economy improves i still want the option to drive


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> thank you
> i knew i wasnt imagining this crap
> i agree 5 star everyone
> uber could kick you at anytime if the pax holes complain
> ...


I relate pax typically after two weeks. Most riders will ride uber at least 1 time if not more. Harder for them to figure out who dinged them so chances are they will ding the last driver the rode with. Now of course they could go back and rerate every ride as well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just rerated a pax from almost two weeks ago a 1-star. I had originally 5-starred her but she 3-starred me so I thought I'd teach her a lesson. lol


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

forget the ratings and just drive!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> so pax csn see what you rate immediately
> even if you 5* everyone
> and rerate later (if they were bad pax)
> and i always send uber the reason
> ...


The pax gets an e-mail with which driver downrated them!? The fk the reason to give the driver info?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I just rerated a pax from almost two weeks ago a 1-star. I had originally 5-starred her but she 3-starred me so I thought I'd teach her a lesson. lol


People are to stupid to learn their lesson.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> The pax gets an e-mail with which driver downrated them!? The fk the reason to give the driver info?


yes they get a notification in their app 
so they know we down rated them
it's complete b s 
we need to get the rotten apples banned 
im going to 5* every pax 
but send a report if they are abusive and they will gey kicked out if all of us start reporting
some of these 
passengers are out of control 
so disrespectful


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> yes they get a notification in their app
> so they know we down rated them
> it's complete b s
> we need to get the rotten apples banned
> ...


Thanks for being a valued partner


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, this is just ****ed up! I am still giving out 1 & 3 Stars, go ahead goathead downrate me, your one star ain't gonna change shit in my 3000 trips.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> The pax gets an e-mail with which driver downrated them!? The fk the reason to give the driver info?


Really? For every rerate? That sucks.



Yozee said:


> Well, this is just &%[email protected]!*ed up! I am still giving out 1 & 3 Stars, go ahead goathead downrate me, your one star ain't gonna change shit in my 3000 trips.


Your rating is only based on the last 500 trips on Uber, 100 trips on Lyft.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't 1 star them and say the reason. Just 2 star them. They won't get any communication. Only if you report something.

As pax, you have to click on menu screen to see your rating. You can open app and request a ride without seeing rating. 
Most pax will not notice being downrated. 
I always downrate on the spot and have never had a retaliation down rate.



SaintCl89 said:


> I tried this the other night. Rated a guy a 3. Got a 3 immediately. Few hours later. Rated a 3. Boom. Got a 3. I just 5 star them. They have more control. Uber doesn't care about their rating, only yours.


This is just coincidence. He wouldn't know u rated him 3, as pax don't se a 1-5 star table like we do. He would just have seen his rating take a dip. 
So maybe you're just a 3 star driver 

Seriously though. No way for pax to know what u rated them.

If u don't know this take a ride or 2 as pax so u understand how it works on their end.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

5 stars to you for doing your own research.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 5 stars to you for doing your own research.


thanks this was really bothering me
i feel better now !
so basically i learned i care about it way too much


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> *update on this
> i was wrong on part of this
> i took a ride myself tonight
> the rating is not there on pax app
> ...


So the thing your wrong on I think is you didn't see a rating maybe because you're too new. I think you have to take 10 rides or something before the rating shows up.
Here's where the rating is. You have to open he menu to see it








But you were in the right track. Pax is not notified if you 1 star them on the spot. If they look, and remember wht they were before, they'll know it dropped.
But it's worse to report them later because they'll be notified.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Yozee said:


> Well, this is just &%[email protected]!*ed up! I am still giving out 1 & 3 Stars, go ahead goathead downrate me, your one star ain't gonna change shit in my 3000 trips.


Only problem is that your rating is average among your LAST 500 trips, so having 3000 doesn't help. Of course, 3000 trips are a log; even 500 trips are a lot.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So the thing your wrong on I think is you didn't see a rating maybe because you're too new. I think you have to take 10 rides or something before the rating shows up.
> Here's where the rating is. You have to open he menu to see it
> View attachment 139342
> 
> ...


WOW 
THAT IS CRAZY!!
THANKS FOR THE HELP ON THIS
UBER IS SO SHADY


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

This is of some concern. Is there any way to know what determines notification? Does the passenger get notified any time a driver changes a rating? Only if it is changed to 1 star? Only if there is a comment?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

novadrivergal said:


> This is of some concern. Is there any way to know what determines notification? Does the passenger get notified any time a driver changes a rating? Only if it is changed to 1 star? Only if there is a comment?


I never put comments in when I change a rating. Maybe that's why I haven't seen any drop in my ratings.

Uber may send an email if a comment is involved but lets ask ourselves this ? Do the pax really look at their email? Hell for all we know ubers message goes to their spam.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Riders can see their ratings if they know where to look. All of my recent (including my most recent) have been after I gave a low rating. Maybe most riders don't care, but the ones who are going to be a-holes to you seem to always be the ones who check (because of the total a-holes they are). So yeah, I will rate 5 stars until they fix it. After a little over 100 rated rides, a 1 star causes me a 4 point drop and it takes maybe 6 or 7 five stars to move up a point. In my market only about a third of riders rate so that could take a couple of weeks to recoup for someone who part times like me IMO there is no reason why passengers should need to see their rating in the first place.


----------



## HACK FOR LIFE (Jul 23, 2017)

UBER the rating is a @#$ and is totally at the mercy of the riders based on various factors/ how you look / how you talk.... various various. At national level there are safeguards to protect you against racial biases/ religion biases/ ...etc, HERE are NONE, get it???? it is a jungle so get used to IT, and don't be overly concerned, in a blink of an eye your account could be deactivated ARBITRARILY based on assumed and fictitious reasons . For new drivers do not invest till you taste the waters. Adios


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

hi yes they do uber send them an in app "your account needs attention, with the sentence we received a report blah blah etc ,my new plan; 5* everyone ,get that money ,and send an i didnt feel safe to uber if they are unable to behave ,i; only drive night shift ,drunk pax 
also these pricks are sitting in the car until you swipe that 5* nothing to do about it


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> so pax csn see what you rate immediately
> even if you 5* everyone
> and rerate later (if they were bad pax)
> and i always send uber the reason
> ...


That can't be true. Is it true ?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> hi yes they do uber send them an in app "your account needs attention, with the sentence we received a report blah blah etc ,my new plan; 5* everyone ,get that money ,and send an i didnt feel safe to uber if they are unable to behave ,i; only drive night shift ,drunk pax
> also these pricks are sitting in the car until you swipe that 5* nothing to do about it


Wait two to three weeks rerate half these pax don't check email and uber sends out so many emails they may wind up in spam.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

newbiewpb said:


> so pax csn see what you rate immediately
> even if you 5* everyone
> and rerate later (if they were bad pax)
> and i always send uber the reason
> ...


This is not true at all. Riders cannot see what their rating for any individual trip was. Period. You are spreading misinformation based on your poorly-made assumptions.
This entire thread should just be deleted by the mods.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

werty said:


> This is not true at all. Riders cannot see what their rating for any individual trip was. Period. You are spreading misinformation based on your poorly-made assumptions.
> This entire thread should just be deleted by the mods.


despite my
*newbie status on this site .im not new to uber
im sure i dont know "anything"
im just a stupid woman
who drives crazy a hole drunks around
not only have i never had an incident with any pax
i happen to be
a street smart person
the best thing about living in the usa
freedom
you are "free " to be a good person
or an authority on everything
I'm sure you are the smartest and the Best .congratulations ..
now go look in the mirror and kiss your own @ss some more
moron alert

dm me for my phone number id lovvve to speak face to face
<challenge>
iq test .me vs you the know it all
George Costanza fffff 0ff


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

So Uber is basing quality of drivers based a crap shoot rating system where a pax can leave as low as a "1" undeserved rating because:
-maybe having a bad day
-accidentally rated the wrong driver if they do it later
-weren't happy with the pricing
-just screwing around 

Wow...talk about no job security.
There are real people out there investing real money towards a vehicle, commercial insurance, real time, etc to make Uber a viable option to put food on the table for their family.

And this rating system is the BEST a Tech Giant with the cream of the crop programmers and analysts can come up with.....

Sad!

No wonder there are so many pissed off people out there...both drivers...and RIDERS.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> despite my
> *newbie status on this site .im not new to uber
> im sure i dont know "anything"
> im just a stupid woman
> ...


Are we just a bit overly sensitively???? No one attack you personally! He simply wrote that what you wrote was WRONG!


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Are we just a bit overly sensitively???? No one attack you personally! He simply wrote that what you wrote was WRONG!


hello !
i guess you didnt see my reply. is totally sarcastic 
i actually do know what im saying ..

and also 
a forum's purpose is for us the drivers to report our own experience
and discuss
etc
the fact is pax can see your rating if they check immediately
after trip ends 
uber uses the ratings system to manipulate drivers psychologically
its pretty useless
good luck 
and safe driving 
have a nice day


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess I haven't taken enough trips as a pax, I see no option to view my own rating. all i see is my ratings given to my drivers.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Lyft pax know if you ding them . Or at least the one that I 1 starred a few weeks ago.

Only did 4 Lyft rides that week. 3 rides were pleasant enough. Or pleasant enough by lyft Pax standards anyway. One pax and her boyfriend were horse butts. Immediate no brainer 1 star by me.

I know it was her who dinged me with a one in retaliation which was apparent on my weekly driving summary.. She also threw the book at me and checked off every reported issue there is on Lyft. Unfriendliness, Dangerous Driving,etc. Every single one listed in retaliation. None of them were true.

That Lyft Pax certainly knew who 1 starred her. And Lyft don't care.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> hello !
> i guess you didnt see my reply. is totally sarcastic
> i actually do know what im saying ..
> 
> ...


They can even see later provided they do not take many rides.


----------



## aradagebeya (Nov 21, 2016)

werty said:


> This is not true at all. Riders cannot see what their rating for any individual trip was. Period. You are spreading misinformation based on your poorly-made assumptions.
> This entire thread should just be deleted by the mods.


I agree!!!! All you people are pulling sh*t out of your asses! Riders dont know how much you rated them..


----------



## Project1221 (Aug 3, 2017)

I give every pax a five star. Even if that pax was a pain in the butt. Pass it on to the next driver. Let them get a taste of what I got a taste off. It's sad we have to judge a book by its cover on ratings. So keep those bad pax ratings high. Lol


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

It just happened to me, I downrated a pax cause I caught them eating in my car (they were trying to sneak it) so I downrated them and boom suddenly I got 1 1* rating today and all the others were 5*, gee I wonder which paxhole did that.....


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

A T said:


> I relate pax typically after two weeks. Most riders will ride uber at least 1 time if not more. Harder for them to figure out who dinged them so chances are they will ding the last driver the rode with. Now of course they could go back and rerate every ride as well.





A T said:


> I relate pax typically after two weeks. Most riders will ride uber at least 1 time if not more. Harder for them to figure out who dinged them so chances are they will ding the last driver the rode with. Now of course they could go back and rerate every ride as well.


So your just screwing the last driver he had. Hope im not driving in your city.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Terysmit said:


> So your just screwing the last driver he had. Hope im not driving in your city.


We all get screwed. Welcome to screwber champ!


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

A T said:


> We all get screwed. Welcome to screwber champ!


If it wasn't for the uber screw I'd never get laid LOL


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

prop said:


> If it wasn't for the uber screw I'd never get laid LOL


I like that. That's a good one.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Lyft pax know if you ding them . Or at least the one that I 1 starred a few weeks ago.
> 
> Only did 4 Lyft rides that week. 3 rides were pleasant enough. Or pleasant enough by lyft Pax standards anyway. One pax and her boyfriend were horse butts. Immediate no brainer 1 star by me.
> 
> ...


yep, I went from 0 flags to all 4 in one trip.....lol......some beech said I dropped her off in the middle of the street like from a bus.....obvioulsy a Line rider


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Since when did Uber start telling pax what the driver rated them? I was always told it was anonymous? They actually send pax a email and say what the last driver gave you???


----------



## Phillyguy03 (Jun 21, 2017)

Latekick said:


> Since when did Uber start telling pax what the driver rated them? I was always told it was anonymous? They actually send pax a email and say what the last driver gave you???


Pax are not told which drivers gave them what rating. However, the rating is updated nearly instantaneously. And since most people have a rating above 4, any rating less that a 5 could drop the overall rating by 0.01 or more. Since pax don't know exactly what the driver gave them (a drop could be caused by anywhere from a 1* to 4*) even if you give them a 4*, they could retaliate with a 1*


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Phillyguy03 said:


> Pax are not told which drivers gave them what rating. However, the rating is updated nearly instantaneously. And since most people have a rating above 4, any rating less that a 5 could drop the overall rating by 0.01 or more. Since pax don't know exactly what the driver gave them (a drop could be caused by anywhere from a 1* to 4*) even if you give them a 4*, they could retaliate with a 1*


Exactly, and since as drivers we HAVE to rate the pax immediately in order to stay online that also means we HAVE to go first in the rating


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Phillyguy03 said:


> Pax are not told which drivers gave them what rating. However, the rating is updated nearly instantaneously. And since most people have a rating above 4, any rating less that a 5 could drop the overall rating by 0.01 or more. Since pax don't know exactly what the driver gave them (a drop could be caused by anywhere from a 1* to 4*) even if you give them a 4*, they could retaliate with a 1*


Thanks for the info. Another question- Most riders don't know what their rating is ( they sometimes ask me) They say they have to look it up on a website. Does Uber now show them their rating? thanks-


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

In nyc black cars required to have 4.8 minimum starting end of last year. Have not given less than 5 in 8 months


----------

